# So sieht ein Auserwählter aus!



## Ichweissnichts (1. Oktober 2008)

Kein Bilderthread? So geht das ja nicht!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dannie (1. Oktober 2008)

rofl pink =) 
der geht gleich wieder bärem tötem um die zu butchern und aus deren Haut eine schöne Lederhandtasche zu machen und die dann pink zu färben .....


----------



## epiphone2 (3. Oktober 2008)

Sry sei mir nicht böse , soll auch kein Flame sein. Farben sind ja bekanntlich Geschmackssache aber so stell ich mir nen sehr warmen Chosen aus Köln vor 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .


----------



## blifie (3. Oktober 2008)

ich meins auch nicht böse aber...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skathloc (3. Oktober 2008)

Is halt ein Auserkorener des Slaanesh...


----------



## Ichweissnichts (3. Oktober 2008)

Sollten zwar nur Bilder rein, aber naja:

"Horden des Chaos
Chaoskrieger bemalen

Chaoskrieger gibt es in allen farblichen Varianten. Tzeentch favorisiert Blau und Gold. Khorne bevorzugte Rot und Bronze. Nurgle ist ein großer Liebhaber blässlicher Grüntöne, und Slaanesh ist vernarrt in Lila und Pink. Ein Krieger des ungeteilten Chaos ist da eher bodenständig und hält sich an Metallfarben und Leder. Und wenn man schon ein Haufen verkommener, seelen- und perspektivenloser Typen ist, dann achtet man wenigstens auf sein Aussehen…"

http://www.gamesworkshop.de/warhammer/voel...en/4_malen.shtm


Der wesentliche Aspekt für die Farbe: Er war bunt, sollte ein einheitliches Aussehen bekommen, und alle Teile Pink färben kostet nur 3 Silber  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und sein Lebensgefährte heißt Uwe  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



[edit] Neues Equipment   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SavatageRoyo (6. Oktober 2008)

So sieht mein Chosen imo aus  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

[attachment=5204:upload.JPG]


----------



## epiphone2 (8. Oktober 2008)

So hab jetzt auch mal meinen hochgeladen, klar einige werden jetzt sagen ihhhh weiß is doch kein Arzt / Heiler bzw kommt ja garnicht im Warhammer Universum vor (Jaja ich weiß ist nen fehlgeleiteter Bruder der Sororitas). Aber ich fand weiß am stimmigsten da man die Umhänge ja nicht einfärben kann und die immer weiß sind und als Sekundärfarbe hab ich braun drauf.

[attachment=5254:Logos_M_006.jpg]


----------



## extecy (4. November 2008)

,


----------



## Slaycharly (5. November 2008)

Umhänge kann man nicht einfärben? Seit wann das denn^^

Du kannst vielleicht den Umhang nicht anklicken und sagen färb ma, du kannst aber ein anderes Rüstungsteil auswählen und einfärben so wie du magst und dann den Haken bei "Gesamte Rüstung färben" o.ä. setzen, dann wird auch der Umhang entsprechend eingefärbt.....


----------



## TheSailer (5. November 2008)

SavatageRoyo schrieb:


> So sieht mein Chosen imo aus
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Helm und Schwert gefallen mir gut. Was bist du für eine Stufe und wo gibt's die Ausrüstung ?


----------



## Greymoon (5. November 2008)

Slaycharly schrieb:


> Umhänge kann man nicht einfärben? Seit wann das denn^^
> 
> Du kannst vielleicht den Umhang nicht anklicken und sagen färb ma, du kannst aber ein anderes Rüstungsteil auswählen und einfärben so wie du magst und dann den Haken bei "Gesamte Rüstung färben" o.ä. setzen, dann wird auch der Umhang entsprechend eingefärbt.....



Zu dem Zeitpunkt als Epiphone das gepostet hat ging es tatsächlich nicht, wie so einige andere Gegenstände auch nicht färbbar waren.


----------



## Tanades (7. November 2008)

mhh ja ich kann mich noch an die junge Zeit meines Chosen erinnern ... nun man freute sich über jedes neues Teil was etwas anders ausgesehen hat als das vorherige .. und man endlich alle Teile hatte sodas man die komplette Rüstung färben konnte ... ich kann euch gut verstehen Freunde 
aber seien wir mal ehrlich   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 SO MUSSER AUSSCHAUEN !!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




PWND 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurka (7. November 2008)

Tanades schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> SO MUSSER AUSSCHAUEN !!!
> ...



Japp, so isses. Der sieht wenigstens noch nach "Chosen" aus, nicht nach mal Auserwählt und wieder vergessen.
Bei der Anzahl an "Auserwählten" die durch die Gegend laufen kann das Chaos sowieso nicht sonderlich wählerich sein.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



P.S.: Welches Set ist das eigentlich oben im Bild?


----------



## Sou1taker (7. November 2008)

http://www.wardb.com/profile.aspx?id=104823#loot-history

eins der wenigen sets mit gescheiten set bonusesn, wenn ich an den vernichter set denke... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber ich bezweifle das man diese items ohne eine gilde schafft zu holen


----------



## Tanades (8. November 2008)

Set = Wachposten
dropt in den Inis Enklave und Faulgallen Höhle

und ja ohne gilde oder ordentliche stammgrp wird wohl schwierig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MaRuLe (8. November 2008)

> ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




woohhooo...der ist ja mal richtig bling bling 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Terrorsatan (8. November 2008)

Bei dem Look is es kein wunder das keiner Ordnung geht ^^

Was ham wir denn schon?  n Elf, der zu zerbrechlich zum tanken ist und n unscheinbarer Zwerg


sieht aber echt nice aus ^^

aber wenn der KotBS kommt und hoffentlich  SO : 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aussieht wirds bestimmt besser xD


----------



## Bimek (20. November 2008)

Tanades schrieb:


> Set = Wachposten
> dropt in den Inis Enklave und Faulgallen Höhle
> 
> und ja ohne gilde oder ordentliche stammgrp wird wohl schwierig
> ...




Das Set taugt eh nix, ausser bissel gut aussehen.... mit AH items schaffste massiv mehr stats als mit diesem Set.... 
Er hat in seinem WARDB-Profil 445STR 318Tough und 7500HP mit nem vollem Set an?  /kopfkratz 
und die Resistenzen...... LOL... total untauglich

Naja, daran müssen sie wohl noch arbeiten.....


----------



## spectrumizer (20. November 2008)

extecy schrieb:


> ,


Du hast vergessen, deine Quests zu überpinseln. Da kann jetzt jeder sehen, was für'n Batzen Quests du noch offen hast.


----------



## Tanades (20. November 2008)

Bimek schrieb:


> Das Set taugt eh nix, ausser bissel gut aussehen.... mit AH items schaffste massiv mehr stats als mit diesem Set....
> Er hat in seinem WARDB-Profil 445STR 318Tough und 7500HP mit nem vollem Set an?  /kopfkratz
> und die Resistenzen...... LOL... total untauglich
> 
> Naja, daran müssen sie wohl noch arbeiten.....



auf wardb sind die stats vollkommen falsch ... setboni,Taktiken;gemslots; alles wird nicht mitgezählt
...? ich weiß nich ob du selber nen chosen spielst aber nen guter tank hat für jede situation die passenden items auf lager ... jenachdem welche resi gebraucht wird + aura kommste bei jeder resi die gebraucht wird auf 1200~ 

zum wiederstand ... fürn arsch ... 
1. spiele ich den chosen im rvr auf 2h (str/life/kampfg.)
2. im highcontent pve (lost valley) nütz es noch weniger bei dem bossfights

off gear /skill/takitik = 8800 leben / 783 str / resi 3x400 / wiederstand 290~ / 35% critt /parry 9%/ blocken 0%/ ini 14.4% critt auf mich / rüsi 3200

deff -||- = zw 9800 - 10700 leben / ~400str / resi 2x600 1x1200 /wiederstand 680 / 12% critt /parry 23% /blocken 40 %/ ini 0.4% critt auf mich / rüsi zw 4000 (bzw 4800-5500 skill+moral)

(sind jetz ausm kopf wers genau wissen will soll mich ig antellen)

und ja es ist richtig mit ah sachen kommste auf mehr ALLERDINGS NUR BEI EINEM STAT!!!! zeige mir jmd der auf 3 stats kommt die höher sind als bei set-items+boni&gems


----------



## DrShell (21. November 2008)

Schwert + Axt Combo ... ja ja, das hat style 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



(is ein buggy blauer schild, mit schwert icon und model, aus chaos t4 quest)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mit dem schwert blockt und parriert man auch, aber sobald man ein special schlag ansetzt damit versschwindet es komplett bis man zur ausgangsanmation zurückkehrt, wunderschwertschild 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



in Full HD merkt man das die waffen texturen richtig nice sind, die panzerplatten ab durchaus mehr details vertragen könnten, oder liegt das an meiner grafikkarte ? Nvidia 8800GT


----------



## KingKeeper (21. November 2008)

Bimek schrieb:


> Das Set taugt eh nix, ausser bissel gut aussehen.... mit AH items schaffste massiv mehr stats als mit diesem Set....
> Er hat in seinem WARDB-Profil 445STR 318Tough und 7500HP mit nem vollem Set an?  /kopfkratz
> und die Resistenzen...... LOL... total untauglich
> 
> Naja, daran müssen sie wohl noch arbeiten.....



Das War-DB-Profil ist aber nicht akurat. Schau dir mein Buffed-Profil an, da hast zumindest die Stats richtig und bis auf die Handschuhe hab ich auch das volle Set.
Zudem unterschätzt du die Wirkung der anderen Stats. Mag sein das Max-Widerstand+Leben+hohe Resis gut aussehen, leider tun sie das nur auf dem Papier.
Widerstand und hohe Resistenz bringt dir genau garnix wenn der BW dich zu 90% Critet weil du keine Initiative hast, da der Schaden dann mal direkt an den Resis und dem Widerstand vorbeigeht.

Bei Castern und Heilern macht eine Int/Will + Leben - Maximierung Sinn, Tanks können aber alle Stats gut gebrauchen, weil sie alle auch eine Defensive Komponente haben.

Die Set-Boni vom Wachpostenset sind ziemlich stark, schon die 3. mit +62 Stärke/Ini/Leben wenn du das durch 6 Teile Rechnest (für das volle Set) hast du auf alle Items nochmal +10 von diesen 3 Stats.

Die besten Epischen Non-Set Schultern die ich z.b. beim Chosen gefunden haben: 704 Rüstung, 7Will, 37Wid, 19Leben, 102 Geist, 68 Körper.
Mit dem Setbonus hab ich bei den Wachposten-Schultern: 650 Rüstung, 16Str, 5Will, 13Wid, 21Leben, 18Ini, 7Waffenskill, +2Block und noch nen freien Talismanslot in den ich nach Bedarf einen 19er Lebenstein Sockeln kann oder z.b. 160 von einer Resistenz.

Dazu kommt das dann diese Epischen Schultern ein Randomdrop sind, und die Chance dort rann zu kommen ist deutlich geringer als die Set-Schultern zu kriegen. Vieleicht hast du auch Glück und du kriegst mal so ein Epic, aber ein komplettes Set davon? 

Wie gesagt es gibt ziemlich beschissene Sets (z.b. Int beim Zelot oder Wille bei der Sorc) aber die 3 PvE-Sets vom Chosen (Blutfürsten, Wachposten und Dunkeltrost) sind allesamt ziemlich gut.


----------



## extecy (6. Dezember 2008)

mal aktueller und heroischer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KiloBravo (16. Dezember 2008)

so des mein Auserkorener zurzeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



[attachment=6133:Falcorn.jpg]


----------



## Teal (22. Dezember 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Atm leider noch Rang 38... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KiloBravo (23. März 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 so kleines update mein defset atm  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Illyanas (2. Mai 2009)

Teal schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ahhh athoriel berühmt aus funk und buffedshow ^^


----------

